# Put some bitchin' LED lights in my bedroom



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

No ceiling mirror above the bed?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> No ceiling mirror above the bed?


No. There's already a sex swing in there. See it?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

erics37 said:


> No. There's already a sex swing in there. See it?


Now that I switched from my phone to the laptop, yes :thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

erics37 said:


> On the downside, I did manage to poke the drill bit through the roof twice. Whoops.


:laughing: 

How did you end up patching those holes?


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I have seen your pic man you need less light in your bedroom not more.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

6" LED cans and trims?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I did manage to poke the drill bit through the roof twice. Whoops.


:laughing:

Got that call a few years ago, cost me $5,000.00:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Ultrafault said:


> I have seen your pic man you need less light in your bedroom not more.


You mean he's dark and handsome? When it's dark, he's handsome!:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You shouldn't use an auger for a pilot in your hole saw. Just some advice for next time.


----------



## Abeyta87 (Mar 10, 2013)

What brand LEDs?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Purple curtains??


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MTW said:


> :laughing:
> 
> How did you end up patching those holes?


Well I used a 6-3/8" hole saw for the can lights, so I also used it to punch holes where I needed them for fishing. I saved the drywall chunk I cut out. Then to patch it I just took a scrap of wood and straddled it over the hole, and screwed the drywall circle on to it. Then secured it into the surrounding sheetrock.

I used some drywall joint repair mesh stuff and a small jug of premixed drywall mud to patch the gaps. Let that dry for a bit, then used a can of spray texture on the whole thing. The next day it was dry and I painted the whole thing over. I can see it but at first or second glance, no one else would notice it.



Abeyta87 said:


> What brand LEDs?


It was a Halo retrofit trim. I got a good deal on some from Platt a few months ago for my kid's room and they happened to be on sale this week so I bought 10 more of them. Six for the bedroom and four for my home office.

I like them a lot. Color temp is 3000K and they're really bright. Had to put them on a dimmer!












jrannis said:


> Purple curtains??


Yeah I let my wife do the interior decorating. She bought the fabric and made those custom for the window.

My office is purple too. Like, REALLY frickin purple. I found a really cool mauve color on my phone, and took it to the paint store with me and compared color samples. My dumbass eyeball decided that purple is cooler than mauve.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Is there a dead air space between the insulation and the roof sheathing?
or 
Air baffles against the roof sheathing?


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

If you poked through the roof, doesn't sound like that roof/ceiling is built right. Is it vented or insulated?

I'm doing a cathedral ceiling in my old house and trying really hard not to screw up those kinds of details. I'm going to end up with surface EMT raceways up there for better or worse


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

erics37 said:


> Well I used a 6-3/8" hole saw for the can lights, so I also used it to punch holes where I needed them for fishing. I saved the drywall chunk I cut out. Then to patch it I just took a scrap of wood and straddled it over the hole, and screwed the drywall circle on to it. Then secured it into the surrounding sheetrock.
> 
> I used some drywall joint repair mesh stuff and a small jug of premixed drywall mud to patch the gaps. Let that dry for a bit, then used a can of spray texture on the whole thing. The next day it was dry and I painted the whole thing over. I can see it but at first or second glance, no one else would notice it.


I meant the holes in the roof. :laughing:


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

Kinda looks like the end of a double wide, with the seam cover at the ceiling peak.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

3DDesign said:


> Is there a dead air space between the insulation and the roof sheathing?
> or
> Air baffles against the roof sheathing?





dielectricunion said:


> If you poked through the roof, doesn't sound like that roof/ceiling is built right. Is it vented or insulated?
> 
> I'm doing a cathedral ceiling in my old house and trying really hard not to screw up those kinds of details. I'm going to end up with surface EMT raceways up there for better or worse





NJSparky said:


> Kinda looks like the end of a double wide, with the seam cover at the ceiling peak.


It's really simple construction method, folks. See the windows? In between them is a post. On the other side of the room is another post. Then they set a big glue-lam beam on top of the posts. Then they framed up a gable end and hung rafters between the beam and the top of the walls. I believe they are 2 x 12 lumber. That's it.

It is insulated with a dead air space between insulation and roof sheathing.

How I poked through the roof is because I was trying to poke through 3 or 4 rafters with a remodel bit. After the 2nd one I couldn't really tell where it was aiming anymore and just said "F*ck it" and kept drilling :laughing: It worked out a few times but twice it didn't :whistling2:



MTW said:


> I meant the holes in the roof. :laughing:


Got a weed burner and heated up the shingles a bit and then slathered a bunch of warm roof tar in, on, and around the holes. It's uglier than a mud fence but we've had like a foot of rain in the last week or two and it's not leaking yet :thumbup:


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I saw a lot of that type of construction in the 80's & early 90's. 2 X 12's filled with insulation with no air gap between the roof sheathing & insulation and no soffit or ridge vents. There were no air baffles installed above the insulation because they didn't exist and no one knew they were needed.

The problem that occurred with recessed lights in that type of ceiling was condensation in the cans. Enough that water dripped out of the lights, onto the floor. To fix it, the builder would cut roof vents into those bays. 
I hope you don't experience that problem, maybe with LED won't create enough heat to cause the condensation.

Since you have a dead air space, the problem shouldn't happen. If it does soffit & ridge vent will fix it. Roof vents will also do the job.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Yeah it does have a ridge vent and soffit vents. It was built in 1994 i believe.


----------

